# Salty and Sweet Dreams



## Saritita

Hello.
I need some help because I need to write "Salty Dreams" and "Sweet Dreams" in two jars of appetizers in the guests room, and it has to be in suomi. Can you help me please? Tanks!


----------



## Saritita

Please I need some help! Its urgent! Thanks.


----------



## altazure

Sweet dreams = Makeita unia
Salty dreams = Suolaisia unia


----------



## Saritita

Thank you very much!
I can ask another thing here or it has to be in a new Thread?


----------



## hui

altazure said:


> Sweet dreams = Makeita unia
> Salty dreams = Suolaisia unia



That is the literal translation. But in this case *dream* probably means some sweet or salty pastry. My guess:

sweet dreams = makeita* tuulihattuja* (vol-au-vent)
salty dreams = suolaisia* tuulihattuja*

or

sweet dreams = makeita* leivonnaisia* (pastry)
salty dreams = suolaisia* leivonnaisia*

EDIT (other possibilities):

sweet dreams = makeita* herkkuja *(delicacy)
salty dreams = suolaisia* herkkuja

*or, if using the word dream is important,

sweet dreams = makeita* unelmia *(dream/hope/wish; also delicacy)
salty dreams = suolaisia* unelmia
*


----------



## Saritita

Is like dreams when we sleep.
Like this: we eat a chocolate and we have "sweet dreams", because chocolate is sweet.


----------



## hui

Saritita said:


> Is like dreams when we sleep.
> Like this: we eat a chocolate and we have "sweet dreams", because chocolate is sweet.



(So they are not really appetizers but treats.)

In that case altazure's suggestion is correct.


----------



## Saritita

Thank you very much!
So I will write: "Makeita unia" and "Suolaisia unia"!


----------



## sakvaka

Saritita said:


> Thank you very much!
> I can ask another thing here or it has to be in a new Thread?



You can make another question in the same thread if it's directly connected to the original question and if there exists a logical chain of thought between the two. But usually we require separate threads for separate questions.

Regards
sakvaka
the Finnish moderator


----------

